# Do you guys use collection bags in your ShopVac?



## YYCHM (Jan 21, 2022)

Buying bags at $4 a pop is getting rather stale when all's I do is vacuum up swarf with mine.  Instructions seem to indicate the bag is more of a convenience than a necessity.  I would imagine there would be better suction and capacity without the bag.

Any issues not using a bag?


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 21, 2022)

I've done both.  No difference, as long as your shop isn't dusty. Reanimating shop dust as airborne is potentially problematic.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 21, 2022)

I don't use a bag. Too much hassle and mess.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 21, 2022)

No bag here - I did not even know these existed! A filter is a must. Even for non swarf, like simple dust, it settles into the bottom and you just purr it off. Very easy. No mess at all. For dust do it outside. Make sure you clean filter off dust with a brush. Once filter is torn or damaged - replace it.


----------



## Aliva (Jan 21, 2022)

No bag also I didn't know bags were available but I have a rigid shop vac. I just run the filter. When the filter gets clogged I rinse with water let dry and reuse. I bought a reusable filter about a year ago, so much better than the pleated paper type.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 21, 2022)

I have a large 60 litter Craftsman shop vac and it uses expensive pleated air filters and although bags may be available for it I have never used them.  I do however use a cloth fine dust filter bag that fits over the canister and still uses the canister to collect the dust.  I still use the pleated air filter along with but haven't needed to change it for years.  I imagine I loose some suction power with the extra filter bag but it has not been a problem at all as I suck up up everything in its path.  The filter bag is a bit of a pain to fit over the canister and is messy when it needs to be shaken out but I think it is still helpful and worthwhile.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 21, 2022)

As long as you have some for of filter, no bag is fine.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 21, 2022)

For me I don't use a garbage bag with my variable speed Shop Vac although I do connect (each and every time) my medium sized dust cyclone mounted on a separate container on castors. My Shop Vac and dust cyclone has a 2" hose system and I seldom have 'curly Q' swarf hang ups inside same. Generally I dump my cyclone container once a year not that it really needs that.

Purchased my dust cyclone eons ago when they were dirt cheep. Costs for plastic items just keeps going up along with everything else these days, greedy beggars. One happy camper!

Another senior moment, also posted this in the (Compressed air on the lathe or mill thread).


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 21, 2022)

I have multiple systems and I dont use bags in either despite havinbg one very dusty shop.


YYCHM said:


> Buying bags at $4 a pop is getting rather stale when all's I do is vacuum up swarf with mine.  Instructions seem to indicate the bag is more of a convenience than a necessity.  I would imagine there would be better suction and capacity without the bag.
> 
> Any issues not using a bag?


I have cyclones for my shop vac and dust collector, I never need to replace my hepa cartridge on my shop vac. I sometimes need to knock a little dust off of it but that is all.

A good dust deputy works with metal chips as well, but in such a case expect to need to replace them in time due to wear unless you buy steel cyclone. really the best purchases I ever made









						Heavy-Duty Steel Dust Deputy DIY Cyclone Separator  | Oneida Air Systems
					

Pre-separates airborne dust and debris to prevent vacuum filter clogging. Full-welded heavy gauge steel for industrial applications such as concrete grinding and other abrasive materials. Assists with OSHA compliance for new silica dust safety standards. Includes cyclone, hose adapters, gasket...




					www.oneida-air.com


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 21, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I have multiple systems and I dont use bags in either despite havinbg one very dusty shop.
> 
> I have cyclones for my shop vac and dust collector, I never need to replace my hepa cartridge on my shop vac. I sometimes need to knock a little dust off of it but that is all.
> 
> ...



I don't have the room for something like that.  Don't do any wood working either, except sawing something when I can't do it outside.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 21, 2022)

Never used bags in the shop vac. My big Craftsman came with a bag to put over the filter for very fine dust but i rarely used it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2022)

I have used them, when it's lots of fine dust (e.g. drywall dust) it keeps the filter from constantly getting clogged. I wouldn't use a bag with metal shavings or glass or anything else though that's sharp.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 21, 2022)

@YYCHM  Hey Craig, shop around dust cyclone's go on sale, check these out for a better idea on a shop use within tight quarters.

https://www.busybeetools.com/products/the-dust-deputy-cyclone-oneida.html

There's a video bottom left in this add

or  buy something like this then build your own system vac system









						DUST DEPUTY DIY CYCLONE ONLY ONEIDA
					

The Dust Deputyr is an extremely efficient, cyclonic pre-separator for vacuums. Trap dust in the barrel and NOT in your vacuum. The Dust Deputyr will filter 99% of sanding dust, with only 1% going into the vacuum. Extend the life of your vacuum and your filters!




					www.busybeetools.com


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 21, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> I don't have the room for something like that.  Don't do any wood working either, except sawing something when I can't do it outside.


My small dust cyclone in my home shop is tiny compared to dust collector systems. It only requires 14" diameter space for 3 gallon fiberboard barrel (27" tall in total) . It will sit on the countertop with the vacuum on a 24" corner cupboard above it.






The collector in the metal shop is admittedly larger since the cyclone sits on a large polyethylene barrel, it sits on a cart with a 5 hp shop vac.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 21, 2022)

Dusty said:


> @YYCHM  Hey Craig, shop around dust cyclone's go on sale, check these out for a better idea on a shop use within tight quarters.
> 
> https://www.busybeetools.com/products/the-dust-deputy-cyclone-oneida.html
> 
> ...



I don't have dust per say, just lots of metal swarf....


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 21, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> I don't have dust per say, just lots of metal swarf....



Me too. That is why I first got a cyclone. The mill used to be in my basement right in the path to the back door. My wife did not want our two dogs to walk thru chips to get to the back yard. So I got large shop vac and a dust deputy and it worked a charm. I then started using it for everything even just general vacuuming of the shop floor. The only thing I needed to worry about was ensuring I emptied it prior to using it on swarf


----------



## whydontu (Jan 21, 2022)

Cleaning tools include a big Ridgid shop vac (lucked out and bought it for peanuts when Home Depot rental shop was upgrading their rental stock). To use an old Willy Nelson phrase, this thing could suck the chrome off a trailer hitch. No bag, just the regular pleated filter. Most of the time shop cleanup involves a broom and dustpan, shop vac only comes out when I’m making lots of chips.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Jan 21, 2022)

I've got a big shopvac I usually keep a bag in for sawdust and stuff.  A few months ago I bought a buckethead vac from home depot and love it for shop swarf removal.  Just clips on the top of a standard 5gal bucket.  When the bucket gets full I throw it in the truck and dump it in the metal dumpster at work.  My only gripe is that it has a smaller hose, and can get clogged on larger stringy stuff, but you learn fast where it does and doesn't work and plan accordingly.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 21, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> I've got a big shopvac I usually keep a bag in for sawdust and stuff.  A few months ago I bought a buckethead vac from home depot and love it for shop swarf removal.  Just clips on the top of a standard 5gal bucket.  When the bucket gets full I throw it in the truck and dump it in the metal dumpster at work.  My only gripe is that it has a smaller hose, and can get clogged on larger stringy stuff, but you learn fast where it does and doesn't work and plan accordingly.


Ya even my big hose on my Craftsman get plugged up occasionally but I suck up a tremendous amount of  oily swarf and crap off all type.


----------



## BMW Rider (Jan 22, 2022)

I have a few shop vacs. One old one that I use to clean up metal chips from the lathe and mill. That one is bagless. My larger one gets used for woodworking, mostly for portable power tools like sanders and such. That one I use a bag in to help reduce the dust plugging up the filter and to make emptying it less of a dusty messy job. A third one is a wall mounted unit that is used mostly for the cars, no bag in that one either.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 22, 2022)

One (no bag but filter) shop vac for the mill and lathe. One for the general use - filter and no bag.  Large 3HP cyclone for the wood shop.  One for the business that gets used all over - Heppa filter - no bag.


----------



## LenVW (Jan 22, 2022)

I spent some time doing application sales for a dust collector manufacturer a few years ago.
Cyclones are great for high volume of wood chips and dust.

What you have to determine is the presence of ‘hot‘ chips produced during metal work.
Bags tend to be flammable and even if the metal chips are cool, they can be abrasive to the material of your shop vac.
Use a brush and tray to collect them over a draining screen where coolant can be taken out and then scoop them up.
If you use carbide cutters, always use an old brush and dust pan.


----------



## Everett (Jan 22, 2022)

I have a bigger shop vac with a filter, no bag, for machining swarf. Got a smaller shop vac, it is only using a filter as well, but it is for "cleaner" tasks like vacuuming the car or when I had to suck out my washing machine when the pump wet the bed. Filter came off before that job, lol.


----------



## Six O Two (Jan 22, 2022)

Another vote for cyclonic seperators. i bought a cheap one off ebay and mounted it to a 5 gallon pail lid. I have a smallish shop vac and made a cart for the whole contraption.


----------

